

Ask HN: Is registering for new accounts turned off? - tocomment

I just noticed when I was logged out I couldn't find a register link.
======
pg
No; you get an option to create an account when you try to do something, like
vote or comment.

(I did it to discourage spammers. It worked for a few weeks.)

~~~
tocomment
Thanks. That makes sense.

------
sbjustin
This happens semi-regularly. Not really sure why.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4073961>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3481174>

